# 95-99 200sx front bumprer



## sr20 805 (Oct 7, 2002)

hey, wassup, basically i have a 96 sentra, and i hate the front bumper, especially on mine because it looks like a different color, so i wanted to replace it, and instead of buying a body kit, i just want the 200sx se-r front bumper and color matching it to my car, i dont wanna deal with a body kit because i'm getting the GC coilovers for a nice drop.....so does anyone know where i can find this bumper? i know if i go to the dealership, they'll rape me...and i really dont have any KY Jelly to waste on this...lol 

thanks in advance


----------



## perma23 (May 9, 2002)

Yo,
i think the dealer is the only one who sells that front bumper.. but i would go to junk yards and look for some bumpers.. thats what i'm doing for some SE sideskirts

edwin


----------



## sr20 805 (Oct 7, 2002)

yea, but i'd need to find a HUGE junkyard to be lucky enough, and the closest one is like 3 hours away! lol


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

*...*

i also have a 96 and bought the 200sx front bumper... i got it at a body part place that sells aftermarket parts, i bought it braND new for $60 and got it painted for 120.


----------



## N8inNV (Nov 16, 2002)

I know after i recently wrecked my front end i was looking for stock parts for my 95' 200sx, i think it was something like nissancarparts.com or something that sold stock bumpers, and the supports/brackets for it as well, they also sold stock grilles, and radiators,and ac condensors, but that is useless info.. i will try and find the actuall name of the site if that isnt correct..


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

N8inNV said:


> *I know after i recently wrecked my front end i was looking for stock parts for my 95' 200sx, i think it was something like nissancarparts.com or something that sold stock bumpers, and the supports/brackets for it as well, they also sold stock grilles, and radiators,and ac condensors, but that is useless info.. i will try and find the actuall name of the site if that isnt correct.. *


Yeah this is what I would suggest if U cant get to a yard but theres all Mossy who usually gives a little discount...and this page is new

http://www.nissan-auto-parts-dealer.com/

Also keeep checking the Classifieds on here and Sr20DEforum.com


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

MP2050 said:


> *Yeah this is what I would suggest if U cant get to a yard but theres all Mossy who usually gives a little discount...and this page is new
> 
> http://www.nissan-auto-parts-dealer.com/
> 
> Also keeep checking the Classifieds on here and Sr20DEforum.com *


holy crap, that's a good site, they have everything, and a pretty good price IMO.


----------



## perma23 (May 9, 2002)

Hey White B14.. what shop do you go to ?? thats a cheap price man... was the quality good?


----------



## N8inNV (Nov 16, 2002)

http://www.carpartswholesale.com

try there guys, they have the stock parts for the sentra/200sx..


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

They wanted to charge me more than the part for shipping!


----------



## mospeed1 (Oct 5, 2002)

im in south florida and have the bumper,grill and hood, l for a 95 200sx
cheap


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

You might also wanna check courtesy nissan, or Mossy.


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

*perma23*

i went to this shitty lil shop by the palmetto and miller... they usually charge like $225 to paint the bumper but i said that i got a quote over the phone for $120 from another shop so they matched the price. the work they did was good and they guaranteed it not to chip.


----------

